# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Cho xin phần mềm ghép nhạc vào Video

## dangban321

em có mấy đoạn video tự làm chưa có tiếng, giờ em muốn lồng nhạc vào đoạn video đó thì dùng phần mềm nào. các bác giúp em với thanks!!!

----------


## hoanghuy200515

bạn có thể dùng phần mềm photodex proshow gold 4.1.2737 hay photodex proshow producer 4.1.2737 đều được.

chúc bạn vui vẻ!

----------

